# Kayak fishing rods and reels



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Been at this for five years now- graduated to Hobie Outback three years ago- my opinion the very best all around fishing kayak- anyway, thoughts on all around fishing outfits suitable made for kayak fishing- rods- 7' so you can maneuver around the bow and stern of the kayak- medium action or medium heavy is plenty of rod for 99% of inshore fishing we do- for convention reels mine are the Revo NaCl winch with 30# braid on a 7'9" W&McGill Blair Wiggins Flats Blue heavy action rod- spinning- Penn Clash 3000 with 20#Fireline on a St. Croix Avid 7' medium heavy rod or a Shimano Stradix FK on 7' St. Croix Premier or Tidemaster 7' medium heavy rod...one word of advice- buy the best tackle you can afford...in the long term it is the cheapest because it is high quality and built to last...


----------

